# Subject Pronouns



## roh3x2n

As in English the subject pronouns refers to the gender.
*English *
_
* Singular*_
He  ( male ) 
she ( female)
It   ( neutral )
I
You ( informal,formal )
*plural*
They 
we
you


*German
*_* Singular*_
Er (male)
Sie(female)
Es ( Neutral)
ich 
Sie ( formal )
Du ( informal )
*plural*
Sie
Ihr
Wir


but in  *Farsi *it is totally different.
_*Singular*_
Ho ( male, female , Neutral)
man
Tu (informal ) 
Shoma (formal )
*plural*
Hanah 
Shomah
Mah


what about other languages ?

i hope i didn't make any mistake in above forms.


----------



## Honour

In Turkish, subject pronouns aren't gender specific.
Ben (I)
Sen (You, informal)
O ( He/She/It)
Biz (We)
Siz (You plural and also formal singular you like french vous)
Onlar (They)


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*
I prefer another, more customary order:

_Singular:_
*minä* (= I)
*sinä* (= you)
*hän* (= he/she, there is no difference for gender)
_Plural_:
*me* (= we)
*te* (= you) or *Te* (initial capital letter, complimentary pronoun) (= you)
*he* (= they)

Note that when using the complimentary pronoun *Te*, the verb is in plural form independently whether you are addressing one person or several persons; however, the participle shall be in singular form, when only one person is addressed.
Example: ...as you have seen
Several persons: *...kuten te olette nähneet* or *kuten Te olette nähneet*
Only one person:* ...kuten Te olette nähnyt*


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Norwegian* (pretty much the same as English):

_Singular_
*jeg* (I)
*du* (you) (formal *De*, but it's not used)
*han* (he)
*hun* (she)
*det* (it)
_Plural_
*vi* (we)
*dere* (you)
*de* (they)


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese:
eu - I
tu/você/o senhor/a senhora - you
ele - he (it for masculine gender objects)
ela - she (it for feminine gender objects) 
nós - we
vós/vocês/os senhores/as senhoras - you (pl.)
eles - they (masculine only or mixed gender)
elas - they (feminine only)


----------



## elroy

Standard Arabic is very specific:

أنا - _ana_ - I (either gender)
أنتَ - _anta_ - you (masculine singular)
أنتِ - _anti_ - you (feminine singular)
هو - _huwa_ - he
هي - _hiya_ - she

أنتما - _antumaa_ - you (dual - any combination of genders)
هما - _humaa_ - they (dual - any combination of genders)

نحن - _naHnu_ - we (any combination of genders)
أنتم - _antum_ - you (3+ masculine)
أنتن - _antunna_ - you (3+ feminine)
هم - _hum_ - they (3+ masculine)
هن - _hunna_ - they (3+ feminine)

Colloquial Arabic is more relaxed.  Instead of 12 subject pronouns, we have 8:

_ana_ - I
_inte_ - you (masculine singular)
_inti_ - you (feminine singular)
_huwwe_ - he
_hiyye_ - she

_iHna_ - we
_intu_ - you (plural)
_humme/hinne_ - they 

The above applies to Palestinian Arabic, but I think the divisions are the same in most other dialects - although pronunciation might differ.


----------



## CriHart

_Singular_
*Eu* (I)
*Tu* (you) 
*El* (he)
*Ea* (she)
_Plural_
*Noi* (we)
*Voi* (you)
*Ele *(they)


----------



## jazyk

I think you forgot Ei, CriHart.


----------



## delphine1

French ones :
*Singular*
Je (I - no gender)
Tu (you - no gender)
Il (he or it - masculine)
Elle (she or it - feminine)
*Plural*
Nous (we - no gender)
Vous (you - No gender - formal "tu")
Ils (they - masculine)
Elles (they - feminine)

As for spanish ones :

*Singular*
Yo (I - no gender)
Tu  (you - no gender)
El ( he/it - masculine)
Ella (she/it - feminine)
Usted (formal you - no gender)
*Plural*
Nosotros (we - masculine)
Nosotras (we- feminine)
Vosotros  (you - masculine)
Vosotras (you - feminine)
Ellos (they - masculine)
Ellas (they - feminine)
Ustedes (formal you - no gender)

Please correct if i made mistakes


----------



## parakseno

jazyk said:


> I think you forgot Ei, CriHart.



Indeed... Romanian has

eu - I 
tu - you
el/ea - he/she

noi - we
voi - you
ei/ele - they

For showing politeness there is a special pronoun:
_Dumneavoastră_, which is used for the 2nd person both singular and plural.
_Dumneata_, used only for 2nd person singular. (dumneavoastră is more polite)
_Dumnealui/Dumneaei_ for 3rd person singular
_Dumnealor_ for 3rd person plural.
Basically there pronouns are formed from domnia + pronoun showing posession (voastră-your (pl); ta-your(sg); lui/ei-his/her; lor-their)


----------



## lazarus1907

delphine1 said:


> As for *Spanish* ones :
> 
> *Singular*
> Yo (I - no gender)
> T*ú* (you - no gender)
> *É*l ( he/it - masculine)
> Ella (she/it - feminine)
> Usted (formal you - no gender)
> *Plural*
> Nosotros (we - masculine)
> Nosotras (we- feminine)
> Vosotros (you - masculine)
> Vosotras (you - feminine)
> Ellos (they - masculine)
> Ellas (they - feminine)
> Ustedes (formal you - no gender)
> 
> Please correct if i made mistakes


Now it is correct.


----------



## avalon2004

Non-emphatic subject pronouns in Greek:

1st singular: *εγώ *[eghó]
2nd singular+informal:* συ/εσύ *[esí]
3rd singular+masculine:* αυτός/εκείνος *[aftós/ekínos]
3rd singular+feminine:* αυτή/εκείνη* [aftí/ekíni]
1st plural: *εμείς* [emís]
2nd plural +formal singular: *εσείς *[esís]
3rd plural+masculine: *αυτοί/εκείνοι* [aftí/ekíni]
3rd plural+feminine:* αυτές/εκείνες *[aftes/ekínes]

It is worth noting that they aren't used nearly as much as their English equivalents.


----------



## Flaminius

*Hebrew:*

אני
אתה / את
 הוא / היא
אנחנו
אתם / אתן
הם / הן

1. SG ani
2. SG ata / at
3. SG hu / hi
1. PL anachnu
2. PL atem / aten
3. PL hem / hen

First person subject pronouns (both singular and plural) lack gender differences.  Other grammatical relationships such as direct and indirect object, possession are expressed by _endings_ attached to verbs and prepositions.  In the endings paradigms, too, fist person lacks gender.


----------



## Leftmost Cat

*Irish:*

There are three different sets of pronouns used in different contexts. There is the conjunctive (used as subject directly following verb), the disjunctive (anywhere else, including as subject of the copula) and the emphatic, which are exactly what they sound like. Presented here in respective order.

_Singular:
_mé, mé, mise - me
tú, thú, t(h)usa - you
sé, é, (s)eisean - he
sí, í, (s)ise - she
_Plural:_
muid, muid/sinn, muidne/sinne - we
sibh, sibhse - you
siad, iad, (s)iadsan - they


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian:

I - muh
You - tú
He - ou
She - ou
It - ou (Although the subject pronoun is almost NEVER used when refering to "it")
We - mah
You all formal - shomah
They - waah


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*CHINESE- MANDARIN*

*Singular*

 
1- 我 wŏ
2- 你 nĭ        
 您 nín  (formal )  
3- 他 thā  (Masc.)
 她 thā  (Fem.)
 
*Plural  *
 
1- 我们 wŏ men  
2- 你们 nĭ men  
3- 他们 thā men   (Masc.)  
 她们  thā men   (Fem.)

 
At the 3rd person the writing is different between masculine and feminine, but the pronounciation is the same. The system is very simple: three words (four with the formal 2nd ) and  "men" is added to tun into plural. The same words are used as direct or indirect objects.


----------



## sepilicious

FIrst, I disagree with the two previous lists of Farsi pronouns (unless they belong to some dialect I don't know). They are:
man = I (1s)
to = you familar (2s)
u = he/she/it (3s)
maa = we (1p)
shomaa = you formal (2s), you all (2p)
aanhaa = they (3p)

If you are interested in the kinds of things pronoun systems can encode, the list so far is just a small taste, as many examples come from Indo-European languages.
For example, English has pronouns for single and plural. Others have dual (2) and rarely trial (3). Spanish has formal and informal but honorific pronoun systems can have many more levels than that and not just for the 2nd person. 
Another common distinction is made in the 2nd person plural (or dual or trail) and that is exclusive v. inclusive. So in English if I say "we went" out of context it's ambiguous whether I mean "me and you" or "me and her".
Then there's noun classes a.k.a. "gender." animate vs. inanimate, etc. 
Also some languages have whats called the 4th person which is like "someone"
Aren't pronouns fascinating?


----------



## roh3x2n

sepilicious said:


> FIrst, I disagree with the two previous lists of Farsi pronouns (unless they belong to some dialect I don't know). They are:


Well, I guess I had the same.


----------



## modus.irrealis

J.F. de TROYES said:


> 3- 他thā  (Masc.)
> 她thā  (Fem.)




I understand that there's also 它 with the same pronunciation but meaning "it." Is that right?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

modus.irrealis said:


> [/font][/color]I understand that there's also 它 with the same pronunciation but meaning "it." Is that right?


 
Oh! yes indeed . You are quite right, I've forgotten to mention it.The traditional version is 牠-tha1- and its simplified and usual equivalent 它


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian:

Én - I
Te - You
Õ  - He/She/It (there are no genders in Hungarian)
Ön - You (formal)
Mi - We
Ti - You (pl.)
Õk - They
Önök - You (pl. / formal)


----------



## Child_of_darkness

Polish:

Singular:
- Ja (I)
- Ty (You)
- On (He)
- Ona (She)
- To (It)
Plural:
- My (We)
- Wy (You)
- Oni (They, males are mixed group of males and females)
- One (They, females)


----------



## Child_of_darkness

Polish (formal):

sing.:
- Pan (You, male)
- Pani (You, female)
pl.:
- Panowie (You, males)
- Panie (You, females)
- Państwo (You, mixed)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*  Quechua*

*Singular*
*1- nuqa*
*2- qan    **( there is a formal pronoun:” persona-iki “ )*
*3- pay*

*Plural*
*1- nuqanchis ( incl.)*
*  - nuqayku    (excl.)*
*2- qankuna*
*3- paykuna*

Subject pronouns are only used if the context makes them necessary; mostly suffixes added to verbs are sufficient. "We" is translated by the inclusive pronoun if you include everybody and by the other if you exclude the person you are talking to.

*Burmese*

*Singular*
*1- canaw     (masc.)*      ( c=ch )
*  - camá       (fem. )*
*2- khamyà  (masc.)*      (kh=aspirated k )
*  - shin         (fem)*
*3- thu*                          (as "th" in thin )

*Plural*
*1- canaw-dó    (masc. )*
*  - camá-dó      (fem. )*
*2- khamyà-dó (masc.)*
*  - shin-dó        (fem.)*
*3- thu-(dó ) *
* *
The main feature is that the sex of the speaker determines which pronoun is used for saying “I”, “we” and “you”: a woman uses “camá” for herself and “shin” for you; a man “canaw” for himself and “khamià” for you.


----------



## Frank06

J.F. de TROYES said:


> *CHINESE- MANDARIN*
> *Singular*
> 1- 我wŏ
> 2- 你nĭ
> 您nín  (formal )
> 3- 他thā  (Masc.)
> 她thā  (Fem.)
> *Plural  *
> 1- 我们wŏ men
> 2- 你们nĭ men
> 3- 他们thā men   (Masc.)
> 她们  thā men   (Fem.)
> At the 3rd person the writing is different between masculine and feminine, but the pronounciation is the same. The system is very simple: three words (four with the formal 2nd ) and  "men" is added to tun into plural. The same words are used as direct or indirect objects.



I'm a bit lost here... Are you referring to Mandarin? And if so, which romanisation system are you using?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch:
ik (I, no gender, NG)
jij (you, NG, stressed)
je (you, NG, not stressed - also used in a generic way, meaning something as 'people')
u (you, NG, formal)
zij (she)
ze (she, not stressed)
hij (he; no 'unstressed' form)
het (it)

wij (we)
we (we, not stressed)
jullie (you, plural)
u (formal, can be used when addressing more people)
zij (they)
ze (they, not stressed)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## BlueWolf

*Italian

io* - I*
tu* - you (singular, informal)/thou*
Lei/voi* - you (singular, formal)
*e**gli/lui* - he
*ella**/lei* - she
*esso* - it (masculine)
*essa* - it (feminine)

*noi* - we
*voi* - you (plural)
*Loro* - you (plural formal)
*essi* - they (masculine)
*esse* - they (feminine)
*loro* - they

The pronouns in red are hardly ever used in modern spoken Italian.


----------



## jun

*In Korean:*

*Singular
*I - *나*
You - *너*
He ( male ) - *그*
she ( female) - *그녀*
It ( neutral ) - *그것*

*Plural*
we - *우리들* (no gender)
you - *너희들* (no gender)
They - *그들* (no gender)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Frank06 said:


> I'm a bit lost here... Are you referring to Mandarin? And if so, which romanisation system are you using?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 



Yes, it's Mandarin. I've chosen to transcribe Chinese in the easiest way for readers who are not supposed to know the pinyin system ( for instance "T" represents an expired T/D ).Usual pinyin does’nt write down the tones,a main feature for Chinese pronounciation; so two systems are used to note them down, either figures , 1 for the first tone (hight,flat), 2 for the second tone (rising) , 3 (falling-rising ), 4 (falling) or diacritics above vowels.

*Singular*
1- 我 wŏ / wo3
2- 你 nĭ /ni3
您 nín (formal ) / nin2 
3- 他 thā (Masc.)/ta1 
她 thā (Fem.)/ta1
它 thā (Neutral) /ta1 (for things and animals )
*Plural *
1- 我们 wŏ men /wo3 men
2- 你们 nĭ men /ni3 men
3- 他们 thā men (Masc.) /ta 1 men
-她们 thā men (Fem.)/ta 1men


----------



## mauro63

lazarus1907 said:


> Now it is correct.


En américa latina no usamos el vosotros sino ustedes (formal o informal).


----------



## mauro63

Piedmontese:

Mi i            ( I )
ti it             ( you informal)
Chiel a         He 
Chila a         she or  You formal 
Noiater a      we
Voiater a      you pl.
Lor a            They 

The Verbal pronoun must be used always . You can drop the personal pronoun but not the verbal pronoun. 

(ti) it dise : you say


----------



## Anatoli

Non-standard romanisations only confuse people, IMHO because you still have to train them how to pronounce your transliteration. TH for an English speaker is either "th" in "theory" or "th" in "this". "tā" is close enough and English has also some aspiration.



J.F. de TROYES said:


> Yes, it's Mandarin. I've chosen to transcribe Chinese in the easiest way for readers who are not supposed to know the pinyin system ( for instance "T" represents an expired T/D ).Usual pinyin does’nt write down the tones,a main feature for Chinese pronounciation; so two systems are used to note them down, either figures , 1 for the first tone (hight,flat), 2 for the second tone (rising) , 3 (falling-rising ), 4 (falling) or diacritics above vowels.
> ...
> 3- 他 thā (Masc.)/ta1
> ...





Child_of_darkness said:


> Polish:
> ...
> - To (It)
> ...



isn't it "ono" in Polish?

*Russian:*

Singular:
- Я (I) ya
- Ты (You) ty
- Он (He) on
- Он*а* (She) _o_n*a*
- Он*о* (It) _a_n*o*
Plural:
- Мы (We) my
- Вы (You) vy
- Он*и* (They) _a_n*i*


----------



## roh3x2n

Anatoli said:


> *Russian:*
> 
> Singular:
> - Я (I)
> - Ты (You)
> - Он (He)
> - Он*а* (She)
> - Он*о* (It)
> Plural:
> - Мы (We)
> - Вы (You)
> - Он*и* (They)


Sorry it impossible to read .


----------



## Anatoli

roh3x2n said:


> Sorry it impossible to read .


It is possible if you know the Russian alphabet. I provided a simple romanisation in my post - bold-faced are stressed vowels, italicised are "shwa's" (unstressed "o" is usually pronounced close to "a" in "a lot")


----------



## Anatoli

jun said:


> *In Korean:*
> 
> *Singular
> *I - *나*
> You - *너*
> He ( male ) - *그*
> she ( female) - *그녀*
> It ( neutral ) - *그것*
> 
> *Plural*
> we - *우리들* (no gender)
> you - *너희들* (no gender)
> They - *그들* (no gender)



I hope you don't mind me roomanising them? 

Korean:
Singular:
I - 나 (*na*)
You - 너 (*neo*)
He ( male ) - 그 (*geu*)
she ( female) - 그녀 (*geu-nyeo*)
It ( neutral ) - 그것 (*geu-geos*)


Plural:
we - 우리들 (no gender) (*u-ri-deul*)
you - 너희들 (no gender) (*neo-heui-deul*)
They - 그들 (no gender) (*geu-deul*)

There are different methods to romanise, I used my favourite. "-" shows Hangul symbol separator.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Anatoli said:


> Non-standard romanisations only confuse people, IMHO because you still have to train them how to pronounce your transliteration. TH for an English speaker is either "th" in "theory" or "th" in "this". "tā" is close enough and English has also some aspiration.
> 
> I agree with you about the ambiguity in using "th" to write down the Chinese sound "d/t" ; the pinyin system has been worked out by the Chinese themselves and is worldwide accepted, but, as you know, its transliterations have also to be learned, as Mandarin is phonetically speaking quite different of English or many other languages: "j", "q", "zh","x" don't make sense if you don't know the corresponding sounds.


----------



## Child_of_darkness

Anatoli said:


> isn't it "ono" in Polish?



Yes, you are right. "To" means "this". My mistake, sorry.


----------



## PocketWatch

I was wondering what the personal pronouns (nominative) are in your languages. In English, they are:

I, You, He, She, It, We, They


----------



## Stéphane89

In French:

Je, Tu, Il/Elle*, Nous, Vous, Ils/Elles**

_* There is no specific pronoun for things and animals. We call them according to their gender_

_** In French we make a difference if we talk about a group of girls: We say *Elles*. But if there is one boy, no matter how many girls there are, we'll say *Ils*._


----------



## Whodunit

German has four cases. I will consider them here:

nom.: ich, du, er, sie, es, wir, ihr, sie* (same order as in English)
gen.: meiner, deiner, seiner, ihrer, seiner, unser, euer, ihrer* (according to the first row)
dat.: mir, dir, ihm, ihr, ihm, uns, euch, ihnen*
acc.: mich, dich, ihn, sie, es, uns, euch, sie*

*if "sie" (and its derivatives) is capitalized, it serves as a polite "you" (singular and plural).


----------



## gabrigabri

Italian

Io (I), tu(you), egli(he), noi(we), voi(you), essi(they).
and:
ella(she)
esso(it)
esse(they -fem.)

Nowadays: egli--->lui (actually: him)
ella--->lei (actually: her)
essi/esse--->loro (them!).


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
ja I
ty you
on he
ona she
ono it
my we
wy you (pl)
oni they (m)
one they (f)




StefKE said:


> In French:
> 
> Je, Tu, Il/Elle*, Nous, Vous, Ils/Elles**
> 
> _* There is no specific pronoun for things and animals. We call them according to their gender_
> 
> _** In French we make a difference if we talk about a group of girls: We say *Elles*. But if there is one boy, no matter how many girls there are, we'll say *Ils*._


There's also _on_ which is used as an equivalent of _nous_ in colloquial language, right?

Tom


----------



## pingu89

In Dutch:

*ik *(I)
*jij *(you singular)
*hij *(he), *zij *(she), *het *(it)
*wij *(we)
*jullie *(you plural)
*zij *(they)

_Jij_, _zij_ and _wij_ often turn to _je_, _ze_ and _we_.


----------



## Linni

*In Czech: *

(There are 7 cases in Czech; I'll mention just the first case (nominative) of the personal pronouns)

*1. já* (I)
*2. ty* (you)
*3. on *(he), *ona* (she), *ono* (it)

*1. my *(we) 
*2. vy* (you) + we also use "*Vy*" to say you (either "you - one" or "you - more) politely
*3. oni *(they - for masculine gender), *ony* (they - feminine), *ona* (they - neuter)


----------



## barbiegood

In Hungarian:

én - I
te - You
ő - He/She/It
mi - We
ti - You
ők - They


----------



## Mutichou

Thomas1 said:


> There's also _on_ which is used as an equivalent of _nous_ in colloquial language, right?


Yes, but actually it is an undefined pronoun, like _man_ in German.

In Esperanto:
mi, vi, li/ŝi/ĝi/oni, ni, vi, ili.
I, you, he/she/it/undefined, we, you, they.
Theoretically, there is a singular “you”, _ci_, but it is not used.

In Spanish:
yo, tú, él/ella/usted, nosotros/nosotras, vosotros/vosotras, ellos/ellas/ustedes.
_Usted_ is a polite singular “you”, _ustedes_ is a polite plural “you.” _Nosotras_/_vosotras_ are for women.


----------



## Lopes

pingu89 said:


> In Dutch:
> 
> *ik *(I)
> *jij *(you singular)
> *hij *(he), *zij *(she), *het *(it)
> *wij *(we)
> *jullie *(you plural)
> *zij *(they)
> 
> _Jij_, _zij_ and _wij_ often turn to _je_, _ze_ and _we_.



And u, which is the polite form of you.


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> And u, which is the polite form of you.


 
And *men*, which is the impersonal pronoun ('on', 'one', 'man', ...), and *gij*, the archaic 'you', still very alive in Belgian Dutch. 

This is my favourite pronominal system: Bislama’s. You will notice that although the system is quite complex (distinctions for number between singular-dual-trial-plural; and with the first person non-singular between inclusive (addressee included) and exclusive (addressee excluded) forms; no gender distinctions though), the forms are very transparent.

1SG *mi* ‘I’
2SG *yu* ‘you (singular)’
3SG *em* ‘he / she / it’
1DU.INCL *yumitu(fala)* ‘the two of us (addressee included)’
1DU.EXCL *mitufala* ‘the two of us (addressee excluded)’
2DU *yutufala* ‘you two’
3DU *tufala* ‘those two’
1TR.INCL *yumitrifala* ‘the three of us (addressee included)’
1TR.EXCL *mitrifala* ‘the three of us (addressee excluded)’
2TR *yutrifala* ‘you three’
3TR *trifala* ‘those three’
1PL.INCL *yumi* ‘we (adressee included)’
1PL.EXCL *mifala* ‘we (adressee excluded)’
2PL *yufala* ‘you guys’
3PL *ol* / *olgeta* ‘they’

(As you can see the pronouns are constructed with the object forms of the English pronouns, numbers *tu* ‘two’ and *tri* ‘three’ for dual and trial respectively, and *fala* (< *fellow*) for most non-singular forms. 3PL *olgeta* has its origin in *altogether*.)

Title of Vanuatu’s national anthem (in Bislama), by the way: _Yumi, yumi, yumi_.


----------



## Stéphane89

Thomas1 said:


> There's also _on_ which is used as an equivalent of _nous_ in colloquial language, right?
> 
> Tom


 
Yes, indeed. *On* can be used as an equivalent of *nous* but the verb is conjugated in the 3rd singular person. It's quite special.

But *on* is not only used in that case. I didn't put it because we don't consider it as a 'regular' pronoun. When we recite the conjugation of a verb, we don't quote the *on*.

_(I hope this post can be understood because there were many difficult words to translate)_


----------



## Jana337

Moderator note: Before adding a new post, please take time to verify that your language hasn't been mentioned before. Thank you.


----------



## jonquiliser

Right. No Swedish yet, so:

*jag* (I); 
*du* (you); 
*hon* (she); 
*han* (he)

*vi* (we); 
*ni* (you); 
*de* (they) or *dom* (colloquial)

(There's the 'polite' *Ni *(comparable to the French vous, Spanish Usted/es, German Sie. But it's been contested as a extrapolation from languages such as these, whereas the Swedish typical 'polite' form was to address people as the equivalents of miss, mr, mrs etc. If someone would want to be excessively polite these days, you should use Ni. Few people do, however.)

Galician (same order):

*eu*
*ti*
*ela *
*el*
*nós*
*vós*
*elas/eles* (fem/masc)

*Vostede(s)* (polite: sing/plur)


----------



## Alijsh

sepilicious said:


> FIrst, I disagree with the two previous lists of Farsi pronouns (unless they belong to some dialect I don't know). They are:
> man = I (1s)
> to = you familar (2s)
> u = he/she/it (3s)
> mâ = we (1p)
> shomâ = you formal (2s), you all (2p)
> ânhâ = they (3p)


Yes, we say as you wrote. what roh3x2n wrote is not wrong; just belongs to another dialect of Persian.

For us, *ishân* is formal form of 3rd person singular.


----------



## redwine

Filipino (Tagalog):  

I: Ako (singulier, masculin au féminin)  
You: Ikaw (singulier, masculin au féminin)
He/She: Siya (singulier, masculin au féminin)
We: Kami (pluriel, masculin au féminin)
You: Kayo (pluriel, masculin au féminin)
They: Sila  (pluriel, masculin au féminin)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

sg.
*1. ja* (I)
*2. ti* (you)
*3. on *(he), *ona* (she), *ono* (it)

pl.
*1. mi *(we) 
*2. vi* (you) + also formal address
*3. oni *(they - for masculine gender), *one* (they - feminine), *ona* (they - neuter).


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

The Chinese pronouns already have been given here, except 昝 zǎn (we = I + person addressed).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ramen

Hi,

Māori has singular, dual and plural pronouns. Also, there are different first person pronouns depending on whether the listener (the second person) is included or excluded.

Singular

1. _ahau_
2. _koe_
3. _ia_

Dual (two people)

1. _tāua_ (inclusive of 2nd person, i.e. "you and I") or _māua_ (exclusive of 2nd person, i.e. he/she and I)
2. _korua_
3. _rāua_

Plural (three or more people)

1. _tātou_ (inclusive of 2nd person, i.e. "you and I/we") or _mātou_ (exclusive of second person, i.e. "they and I/we")
2. _koutou_
3. _rātou_


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto:
_Singular_
I = mi
you = vi
he / she / it = li / ŝi /ĝi
_Plural_
we = ni
you = vi
they = ili
Only in the third person singular are the pronouns gender specific.


----------



## bb3ca201

Anns a’ Ghàidhlig / in Gaelic
I’ll stick to basics:
Simple Subject/Direct Object:    mi (me), thu (you), e (he), i (she), sinn (we), sibh (you), iad (they)
Emphatic: mise, thusa, esan, ise, sinne, sibhse, iadsan


----------



## MarX

I don't really know how to start.
The pronouns in Indonesian are not gender specific, but there are many of them, depending on whom you talk to.

Here are just some examples:

For *I*:
*aku*
*saya*
*guä*
*hamba* (or its variation *ambo*)
*kita*
*daku*
*bèta*

For *she/he*:
*dia*
*beliau*

For *we*:
*kita *(inclusive)
*kami* (exclusive)

*You* (plural):
*Kalian*

*They*:
*merèka*

*You* (singular):
*kamu*
*kau*
*engkau*
*dikau*
*Anda*
and many more!!


----------



## HistofEng

In *Haitian Creole*:

mwen - (I)
ou - (you, singular)
li - (he, she, it)

nou - (we)
nou - (you, plural)
yo (they)


I think it's a very strange characteristic of a pronominal system to use the same word for "everyone including myself" and "everyone excluding myself" as in Haitian Creole's "_nou_". The ambiguity is usually resolved contextually.

Sometime if the context isn't clear, it's impossible to tell. Look at this simple sentence in isolation, for example:

_*Nou *renmen'l_ - we like him_*
Nou *renmen'l_ - you guys like him


However, if I come home to find that my roommates have eaten my cake, context makes it clear that:
_
Mwen kone *nou* manje'l_ means "I konw that you guys ate it"


----------



## Joannes

MarX said:


> I don't really know how to start.
> The pronouns in Indonesian are not gender specific, but there are many of them, depending on whom you talk to.


Another such language is Cambodian (Khmer) with many many 'you's and 'I's, depending on who you are (female, layman, servant, monk) and whom you're talking to (inferior, (fe)male superior, monk, royalty).

While I wouldn't dare to guess the total number of first and second person personal pronouns, for the third person there are only four, without distinctions for gender or number, only familiar vs. respectful.

(Cambodian even has different words for 'yes' depending on who responds to whose question. For 'no' the Cambodians did find a memory-friendly solution: it can be analysed as 'yes + negation'. )


----------



## MarX

Joannes said:


> Another such language is Cambodian (Khmer) with many many 'you's and 'I's, depending on who you are (female, layman, servant, monk) and whom you're talking to (inferior, (fe)male superior, monk, royalty).
> 
> While I wouldn't dare to guess the total number of first and second person personal pronouns, for the third person there are only four, without distinctions for gender or number, only familiar vs. respectful.
> 
> (Cambodian even has different words for 'yes' depending on who responds to whose question. For 'no' the Cambodians did find a memory-friendly solution: it can be analysed as 'yes + negation'. )



For Indonesian "I", there is one pronoun which you are pretty safe using, that is *saya*, but for "you" (singular) it can be pretty complicated. Yet you can mostly just drop the personal pronoun. That, even though we don't conjugate the verbs.


----------

